# 10" Craftsman table saw



## Pianist93 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey!
I Have been looking for a 1st table saw and was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about the Craftsman 10" contractor saw? I don't really like that it has stamped steel wings but does it really matter? Am I just being a snob for wanting cast iron wings? Also, the fence doesn't look like the awesomest thing in the world but you know, I'm 16 and not wanting to spend too much. However I was also looking at the Delta contractor saw w/ the cast wings and the T2 fence. ME LIKE! But, it's $150 bucks more. Maybe it's worth it? Contractor saws are about the price range I'm looking at. Any suggestions of others? Thanks!

Here is a link to the saw that I'm talking about: http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00921833000P?keyword=table+saws .


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

It is a good looking saw. If you search around Craigslist you may be able to find what you for even less money. I have an old Craftsman contractor saw that I picked up on craigslist and I love it.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

You need to stop what you're doing right now and go to your Home Depot and try to get a clearanced priced Rigid saw. Same 3/4 cabinent saw with a great portable base, granite top, powerful smooth motor, awesome rip capacity, and warranty while you still can. It's currently priced out at $299.00. Use a Lowes 10% coupon and get it for $269. You won't beat it, new or used.










Your biggest problem will be finding one still in stock. Price goes back up Feburary 1st. Ruuuuuuun!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The old style contractor saws with a belt drive induction motor hanging off the back are largely being phased out in favor of the newer hybrid design that moves the motor inside the enclosure. The hybrid offers several design advantages and few disadvantages....better dust collection, smaller footprint, shorter drive belt (more efficient power transfer, less vibration), no lifting hazard when the motor is tilted, and often more mass. The Delta 36-980 and Grizzly & Shop Fox saws are about the only currently marketed new traditional style contractor saws available that I know of. Things get a little confusing because there are some hybrids that are still marketed as "contractor saws" from Grizzly, Craftsman, and Hitachi, but that do have the motors inside the enclosure, which really makes them a hybrid by common definition. There are entry level hybrids in the range of $500 to $600 from Craftsman (22833), Hitachi (C10FL), Steel City (35920), and the Jet Workshop (708100)...HD has been closing out the Ridgid R4511 for $300...a steal of a deal if you can still find one. 

IMHO, your best bet for a low cost traditional contractor style saw is a used one. There are many versions of the older Craftsman contractor saws made by Emerson and TTI/Ryobi, who also made the Ridgid contractor saws. You may also find a Grizzly, Delta, Jet, GI, or PM at a good price. I prefer cast iron wings to steel, but have had both, and both do the job. If you buy a full size 27" deep saw, just about any 27" deep cast iron wing can be easily made to fit...cast iron drills nicely. The fences, wings, motors, miter gauges, etc., are all fairly interchangeable between the full size saws.

If you've got 220v available, I'd consider getting a full cabinet saw instead of a contractor saw or hybrid.

In the end, just about any of these saws mentioned should serve you well. All are capable if setup well and equipped with a good blade.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

